# Externe Zugriffe auf internen Webserver



## online-markus (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ich hab hier zuhause einen Webserver laufen, der sowohl intern (vom Netzwerk) als auch extern erreichbar sein soll.

Wenn man intern zugreift, kommt auf eine Intranetseite,
greift man extern (vom WWW) zu, so kommt man auch eine andere Seite.

Ich hab das so verwirklicht. Ich prüfe einfach, ob die IP mit 192.168. beginnt, trifft das zu, so kommt man auf die Intranet-Seite, andernfalls wird man auf die andere Seite geleitet.

Ich wollte nur mal wissen, ob das eine halnbwegssinvolle Variante ist?


----------



## Gumbo (30. Oktober 2005)

Da der IP-Adressbereich 192.168.0.0/16 für private Netzwerke reserviert ist, ist deine Lösung sogar ausgesprochen clever. Eine bessere Lösung fiele mir auch nicht ein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Oktober 2005)

Man koennte mit VirtualHosts arbeiten.
Ein VHost fuer das Intranet und einen fuer alle anderen.

Dann braucht man auch kein Scripting.

Aber ich frag mich gerade was das Thema mit PHP zu tun hat.
Okay, Du wirst die IP-Abfrage sicher mit PHP realisiert haben, aber es gibt ja hier irgendwie kein konkretes PHP-Problem.


----------



## online-markus (30. Oktober 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man koennte mit VirtualHosts arbeiten.
> Ein VHost fuer das Intranet und einen fuer alle anderen.
> 
> Dann braucht man auch kein Scripting.
> ...


 jo, sorry.

ich hab gedacht hier passts am besten.
Kannst du vllt. kurz näher auf die VirtualHosts eingehen?
2 Webserver, die auf verschiedenen Ports laufen?

Ich benutze xampp mit Windows


und noch was: ein Freund meint, man könne seine Ip fälschen und dann draufkommen.
Geht dass? Ich glaube net dass man da vortäuschen kann, dass man 192.168.0.XX hat oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Oktober 2005)

Nein, Du laesst dazu keine 2 Webserver laufen.
Das geht zwar auch, aber ist umstaendlich da bei einem die Portnummer angegeben werden muss.
Du kannst aber einen Webserver unter 2 verschiedenen IPs auf dem gleichen Port lauschen lassen.
Das ist ja das tolle an VHosts. 

Hier mal die entsprechende Dokumentation dazu:
VHosts in Apache 1
VHosts in Apache 2

Ich weiss nicht inwieweit sich die Konfiguration unterscheidet, daher poste ich mal beide Links.

Und ich verschieb das mal in den Bereich Hosting & Webserver, denn mit PHP hat das hier nun garnichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Man kann V-Hosts auch auf einer IP und einem Port laufen lassen.
Dann wird der eine Host unter http://www.domain.de und der andere unter http://sub.domain.de aufgerufen.
Bei V-Hosts ist aber darauf zu achten, dass auch der reguläre Host als V-Host eingetragen wird.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ich verschieb das mal in den Bereich Hosting & Webserver, denn mit PHP hat das hier nun garnichts mehr zu tun.


Nicht nur sagen, sondern auch machen. 
[/edit]


----------

